# Cleaning 100% mirrored goggles lenses



## dasnakenyc (Mar 7, 2006)

I have a pair of 100% mirrored goggles lenses. I've cleaned a prior pair of these goggles with warm soapy water. The exterior lense seems to hold up ok. When cleaning the inside of the lense the mirror just washed away. Like little crystals washed right off the lense and they became 100% unusable.

How do you guys clean these of these goggles? 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocky Mtn (Jan 19, 2014)

the first thing I would think of using is the same kind of cleaner used to clean eyeglasses along with one of those lint free cloths.

what kid of soap did you use to make your soapy water?


----------



## dasnakenyc (Mar 7, 2006)

Rocky Mtn said:


> the first thing I would think of using is the same kind of cleaner used to clean eyeglasses along with one of those lint free cloths.
> 
> what kid of soap did you use to make your soapy water?


Liquid hand soap.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dasnakenyc (Mar 7, 2006)

,


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dasnakenyc (Mar 7, 2006)

,


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## root (Jan 24, 2006)

Sounds like defect to me. I usually take mine in shower and use same soap i wash body with. Wipe with microfiber lens cleaning cloth that came with it. Its lasted years, heck possibly close to a decade! I have seen coatings flake off and the company cover it under wrranty.


----------



## dasnakenyc (Mar 7, 2006)

root said:


> Sounds like defect to me. I usually take mine in shower and use same soap i wash body with. Wipe with microfiber lens cleaning cloth that came with it. Its lasted years, heck possibly close to a decade! I have seen coatings flake off and the company cover it under wrranty.


Ok thanks I'll contact them.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocky Mtn (Jan 19, 2014)

I would not use liquid hand soap, or body wash on expensive googles ( I will leave it t you to decide on what number is expensive).

I would just use the stuff that you would use to clean eyeglasses and a microfibre cloth.


----------



## fishwrinkle (Jul 11, 2012)

75% water to 25% white vinegar and microfiber


----------



## root (Jan 24, 2006)

Rocky Mtn said:


> I would not use liquid hand soap, or body wash on expensive googles ( I will leave it t you to decide on what number is expensive).
> 
> I would just use the stuff that you would use to clean eyeglasses and a microfibre cloth.


Ive done it for years with my Oakley iridium half jackets. They're so old the finish on the frame is wearing off, but the lenses are almost perfect. I do it with my iridium snow googles too, but not as often since those arent as close to face and dont get sweated on as much. If handsoap is makeing the finish come off, something is wrong, or you have cybernetic hands and wash with lye! Wipe with the microfiber cloth provided or recommended though. Scratches will ruin and encourage flaking.


----------

